

The Search at San Jose (1958) [video] - augustocallejas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFRBD2uN9PY

======
dtf
Lovely art direction in this film. I love this way the IBM suits play in the
black & white part of the black/white/brown palette.

------
whyenot
This is a documentary describing how IBM developed the first hard disk. It's a
shame the HN title is so vague.

~~~
linker3000
I was at the Great Oaks (former IBM) facility in San Jose a few months ago.
It's a massive place and now owned by HGST (a Western Digital Company), for
whom I work. There is still a major amount of storage R&D going on there but,
somewhat sadly, a number of the old IBM buildings with their distinctive block
tile patterns, as seen in the film, are being demolished to make way for new
facilities.

Edit: You can see a RAMAC unit at the Computer History Museum in Mountain View
- well worth a visit if you're into computer stuff.

~~~
morkfromork
You work here?
[http://geotracker.waterboards.ca.gov/profile_report.asp?glob...](http://geotracker.waterboards.ca.gov/profile_report.asp?global_id=SL720561211)

~~~
linker3000
Nope, I work in the UK. That's a different place from the main plant too.

